

A rare book written by Apple - “1998: The Year of Thinking Different” - bradgessler
http://bradgessler.com/thinking-different

======
bradgessler
I was surprised to see that the book Apple wrote to kick off their second rise
in 1998 was barely mentioned on the web, so I thought it would be a good idea
to share the forward that Steve Jobs wrote with everybody.

Enjoy!

